# Opinions on my aquascaping please?



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just set up some aquascape on my 75 that I'm setting up and was hoping to get some feedback. It's pretty much 100lbs of drifwood, lava rock, "Mountain Mist" flagstone and "Chunk rock".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What kind of fish will live here?


----------



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

DJRansome said:


> What kind of fish will live here?


Oh sorry, I'm planning on stocking it will Mbunas.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The background fits in very well with the rocks in the foreground. Monitor to be sure the driftwood does not decrease your pH. I'd actually add more of the same rock and close up the rockwork somewhat to make the openings smaller and more numerous. Many advise to fill the rock to the waterline, but try to get the tank at least half full.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Its a nice tank... However aesthetically, I'd try to make the rock-work look more natural or random; it looks rather "placed" or "man made". I know its difficult to do (I rescaped completely 3 times before I was happy), but it'll really add that biotope kinda look...

Good Luck with the setup!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Not bad I give it a 7 thumbs up :thumb:


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Cento said:


> Its a nice tank... However aesthetically, I'd try to make the rock-work look more natural or random; it looks rather "placed" or "man made". I know its difficult to do (I rescaped completely 3 times before I was happy), but it'll really add that biotope kinda look...
> 
> Good Luck with the setup!


haha, I have probably changed mine 20+ times..... I am never satisfied with it! LOL


----------



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cento said:


> Its a nice tank... However aesthetically, I'd try to make the rock-work look more natural or random; it looks rather "placed" or "man made". I know its difficult to do (I rescaped completely 3 times before I was happy), but it'll really add that biotope kinda look...
> 
> Good Luck with the setup!


Darn, "placed" is just the kinda look that I was trying to avoid. That's why I posted up looking for "outsider looking in" opinions. You know, the "everyone has the cutest baby in the world", in their minds but not to everyone else, lol. But anyway, thanks for the suggestions. I do still have some more rock to work with that I can put in. Plus, I've stared at it a few times and have ideas for change ups. Although, since I still haven't stocked it, I may just wait to do do any reorganizing until I'm adding some fish with others that maybe already established a little bit.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

> haha, I have probably changed mine 20+ times..... I am never satisfied with it! LOL


 A great film director one said "that a good film maker never finishes a film, he simply runs out of time and money"...

I find that's usually what happens when aquascaping... :lol: When I rescaped the second time, I bought a completely different set of rocks (to the dismay of my wife) because I didn't think the rocks I originally had fit the substrate... :roll:

I guess you have to keep improving until your satisfied, but only within the boundaries of reason... Which is hard if you're already a sufferer of MTS....


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I think the only thing stopping it from looking really awesome is that the two types of rocks are so different in terms of both color and shape. In nature, you would be more likely to have one type of rock. (maybe it's even because the slate is sedimentary and the lava rock igneous?).

Both types are nice rocks for your tank, but I would try each separately and see how that looks.

brand new here myself, just getting back into the hobby (addiction)
--Angela


----------



## the_duke19 (Mar 22, 2009)

scrubjay said:


> In nature, you would be more likely to have one type of rock. (maybe it's even because the slate is sedimentary and the lava rock igneous?).


Wow, I think you're absolutely right. That didn't even occur to me until you mentioned it. I guess now I have a decision to make as I would like it have is as natural looking as possible, but I do like the lava rock. Oh well, I guess I'll have to do some trial and errors with it.


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I would love to see how each looks separately. I'll be setting up a new 40 gallon soon and haven't decided on rocks yet. Slate would be easiest and cheapest for me, but I don't like the strictly horizontal planes--I think it would look better with some pieces angled like yours. Landscaping is fun.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I agree. I think one kind of rock or the other but not both together. I also think the driftwood would look nicer by itself. Either in the middle with rocks on both ends or a big pile of rocks on one side and the driftwood on the other... or send me that piece of driftwood and go with all rocks


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

if you really want "natural" try youtubeing "lake malawi" and watch some videos. that will probrably yield some ideas


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

*steelers fan* - Spot on! I watch them videos daily :lol: Smooth large stones.

Good luck :thumb:


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

i would take out the slate rocks. or rather move it together in one corner and stack em.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry to be harsh but i have to agree with the others regarding the slate ..its not harmonious with everything else in the tank. I personally have a slate wall at the back with smooth river rocks to the foreground so they are not too far away from each other in look and feel ..but your slate and rock are at completely different ends of the spectrum in just about every way. Its almost becoming a sort of artistic statement..


----------



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

not a fan of the backround. I would go with black or something.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

^ Agreed


----------



## Danzx6r (Oct 12, 2009)

With all them lovely bright Mbuna your planning on it would be nicer to see them against a black background as mentioned before. :thumb:

Dan


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I generally hate the printed backgronuds... yet I must confess in the pictures provided yours seems subtle and compliments the decor of the tank... I can'[t really say "I like it" but at the same time I cannot say "I don't like it"...

In my experience solid colors do cause the eye to focus more on the contents of the aquarium, as opposed to the background scenery...

The general populace seems to promote solid black backgrounds the most. Personally I find them kind of dull. I have one tank that I painted the outside of the back glass the same color as the wall it sits on, it looks really good... I suggested being a bit more creative than just black, but when struggling to make a decision, black goes with everything...


----------

